
I revamped my Vim setup - based2
https://alex.dzyoba.com/blog/vim-revamp/
======
based2
[https://lobste.rs/s/isqott/how_i_revamped_my_vim_setup](https://lobste.rs/s/isqott/how_i_revamped_my_vim_setup)

